# Planning Permission occupancy clause



## mister mac (28 Sep 2006)

Having searched the web,I have found nothing directly related to this topic,it seems to be a very grey area.
I am planning to build a house in the country,and know that my P.P. will come with this clause attached.
If i decide to sell inside the 7 years,is there penalties for breaking the clause? or can i buy out of it?


----------



## Brenbo (28 Sep 2006)

Donegal???


----------



## mister mac (28 Sep 2006)

No Midlands


----------



## Carebear (29 Sep 2006)

I'm building at the moment in Co. Meath and the above was one of my conditions to planning permission too. I know of two cases where the house was built solely to make a profit with this condition. When solicitors looked through the planning permission grant and seen this condition they told both parties that the house could not be sold for seven years and basically both sales fell through


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Sep 2006)

This issue has been discussed in the last few days both here and here.


----------

